# What does a (very early) miscarriage look like?



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been trying to chart my cycle since I had my IUD removed about 2 months ago, but I haven't been doing very well at it. My temps have been all over the place, and my other signs don't seem to be following a pattern either. So I've gotten really frustrated and not been consistent. DH got impatient too, and we DTD 16 and 19 days ago. I got AF immediately after having the IUD removed, and not again until yesterday. But the day before, I had a LOT of fluid. At first it was pink-tinged, and really reminded me of the mucus plug I lost right before having DD. Then it turned light brown and was still coming in pretty good clumps. And yesterday the AF seemed to be mixed with a lot of fluid as well. I have no experience with miscarriages, but since I've been learning about NFP, I realize that they are quite common. Could this be what happened?


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Hugs, mama! I would look at the sticky under Pregnancy and Birth Loss about miscarriages. You might find some helpful information there.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

It's possible but really hard to know at this stage.

If your body is just getting used to cycles without the IUD, it could just be a getting-back-to-normal kind of thing.

If it were a chemical pg 16-19 days after ovulation, it won't be much different than AF. My chemical was identical to AF except for losing a small mucus plug the day before. There was not extra fluid for me, though.

Are you perhaps using a different type of menstrual protection than usual? It wasn't until I started using menstrual cups instead of tampons that I realized how much other stuff besides plain old blood there is in an AF. Mucus, fluids, etc.

The wondering is hard. Hugs to you.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
It's possible but really hard to know at this stage.

If your body is just getting used to cycles without the IUD, it could just be a getting-back-to-normal kind of thing.

If it were a chemical pg 16-19 days after ovulation, it won't be much different than AF. My chemical was identical to AF except for losing a small mucus plug the day before. There was not extra fluid for me, though.

Are you perhaps using a different type of menstrual protection than usual? It wasn't until I started using menstrual cups instead of tampons that I realized how much other stuff besides plain old blood there is in an AF. Mucus, fluids, etc.

The wondering is hard. Hugs to you.

This is exactly the case. It is the first time I'm using my diva cup (first AF after the IUD I used Instead soft cups). But, the first "plug-like" mucus came before I put the diva cup in.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmmm...the chunky blood clots sound like my first real massive AF after my Mirena removal (not counting the post-removal bleeding). From what I understand, your uterus lining builds up due to the fake AF's, so when the hormones shift back to normal after removal- the result is all those months of fake AF's come out all at once. Kinda gross if you think how much stayed inside!
I've never experienced a MC, I don't guess, maybe I have and I didn't know, but your symptoms sound just like mine. To make you feel better though, a friend of mine had her Mirena removed, had the post-removal bleeding, a Massive real AF a month or so later, and then she got pg on the next cycle. So just hang in there!!!


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

The bleeding has stopped after only 4 days. My AF usually lasts 6-7 days. Is this significant? Could it be a result of switching to the Diva Cup, or maybe just a consequence of the IUD?


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd still say IUD. It does strange things to the body (hormone shifts).
If you want to put your mind to ease, why don't you take a test?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
The bleeding has stopped after only 4 days. My AF usually lasts 6-7 days. Is this significant? Could it be a result of switching to the Diva Cup, or maybe just a consequence of the IUD?

Dunno. Probably not significant. Cups will definitely make AF shorter than pads, I don't know about tampons.

I've never had an IUD but isn't the Mirena hormonal? Maybe there are some residuals from that and it's still lighter than normal? Or maybe you have a new normal (mine has changed a bit over the years).

FWIW, if you're done bleeding from a chemical (which I doubt, BTW), then your tests would be neg by now anyway.

Sounds like you're on to a new chance - good luck!!


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry, just to clarify, I am still TTA at this point. I'm trying to get the bod in shape for TTC, so I would definitely be worried if I were miscarrying. But, if it was AF and it is 4 days now, that would be great!


----------

